# Softstart Siemens 3rw40 90kW



## Stephan22 (11 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Habe ein bisschen Probleme einen 90kW Motor 162A (Ventilator) zu starten. Die Auslösekategorie ist off. Die Startspannung 90%. Wenn ich die Rampe auf 7 Sekunden und den Strombegrenzungswert auf exakt 3.7 einstelle, läuft er teilweise hoch (in ca.10 Sekunden). wenn ich aber einen höheren oder tiefern Wert beim Strom einstelle, dann schafft der Motor es nicht auf die Nenndrehzahl zu kommen. Er zieht aber je nach Einstellung während 40 Sekunden 435A bis dann der vorgeschaltete Leistungsschalter auslöst. Für einen wertvollen Tipp bin ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Gruss Stephan22


----------



## AndreK (11 Juli 2007)

*Ist nicht meine Leistungsklasse... aber...*

ich habe des öfteren mit "großen" Gebläsen zu tun (11-22KW). Diese laufen generell als Schweranlauf. Probleme macht meist der Leistungsschalter, entweder nehme ich direkt eine Stufe größer oder ich benutze nur Sicherungen: Der Motor wird dann über den Thermistor gegen Überlast geschützt...
Ein passender Motorschutz/Leistungs/Bimetall schaft es fast nie den Anlaufstrom zu halten, auch wenn ich einen Sanftanlauf benutze.


Keine Ahnung ob dir das hilft... ist ja ein paar Stufen kleiner


----------



## MSB (11 Juli 2007)

Ich weiß nicht genau warum,
aber gefühlt würde ich sagen die 90% Startspannung sind zu hoch,
hingegen die Hochlauframpe mit 7s zu kurz.

Was sagt dir denn dein Gehör über den Anlauf des Ventilators?
Wie denkst du das er anläuft, läuft er überhaupt an?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Werner54 (12 Juli 2007)

*Simulation*

Hallo Stephan,

mein Simulationsprogramm kommt zum Ergebnis: 
Ie =4,8 ; Rampenzeit = 9 Sekunden ; Startspannung = 40%


----------



## Stephan22 (13 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Herzlichen Dank. Wusste nicht, dass es für die Softstarter ein Simulationsprogramm gibt. Werde mal bei Siemens nachfragen. Arbeite sonst eher mit kleineren Motoren, wo die Einstellungen kein Problem sind. Was mir aber immer noch nicht klar ist, warum das Gebläse nur bei der Strombegrenzungseinstellung von 3.7 anläuft, bei einer höheren oder tieferen Einstellung der Motor aber nicht auf volle Drehzahl kommt. 
Vielen Dank.

Gruss Stephan22


----------



## maier21 (15 Juli 2007)

Hallo Stephan22,
die Software heißt Soft Starter ES.
Kostet leider etwas je nach dem welche Anforderungen du hast.
Guggst du hier:

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...10-5111-5593-5760-5761-5769-5770-&jumpto=5770

Maier21


----------



## Stephan22 (19 Juli 2007)

Guten Tag 

Danke, werde diese Software bestellen. Bin unterdessen ein bisschen schlauer geworden. Der Motor zieht bei der Einstellung 3.7 etwa 600 A, wenn ich höher gehe fällt die Spannung infolge langer Leitung und kleinem Trafo unter den für den Softstart akzeptablen Wert - so dass dieser auf Störung geht. Unter 3.5 mag das Gebläse aber nicht mehr auf Nenndrehzahl hochlaufen, so dass nach einer Minute die Sicherungen rausfliegen. Wir werden nun am Eingang eine Klappe montieren, die erst öffnet, wenn der Venti mit Nenndrehzahl läuft.

Gruss Stephan22


----------

